# Looking for flavour RDA



## Igno

I recently made a few purchases, Limitless Plus RDTA, Azeroth RDTA and Pharaoh RDTA. The Azeroth had some issues so I gave it away, the Limitless Plus was really good flavour wise untill I got myself a Pharaoh RDA and got even better flavour of that.

Now my question is, I'm now looking to replace the Limitless Plus as it seems that RDA's still has better flavour than even the latest RDTA's, so which dripper do I get that has similar flavour to the Pharaoh. Seems to me that the bottom airflow RDA's gives better flavour so I'll be looking at those and I like the bigger RDA's, 24mm or 25mm. It also has to have a pretty big juice well as I don't want to drip every 5-6 puffs.

I've been looking at the Limitless 24 RDA and Tsunami 24, those look pretty good for what I need. Some people have suggested the Goon but it only has side airflow, some have suggested the Velocity but once again this one is a 22mm RDA so I am quite specific about what I want, 24/25mm, deep juice well, bottom airflow and preferably a Velocity oor Goon style deck that is easy to build on.


----------



## RichJB

You'd need to import them but I like the look of both the new Cigreen RDAs. Vic's take on the Gear or if you prefer a Goon-style deck then the Vaping Bogan's take on the Virus.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Have you tried a Petri v2 or perhaps the Recoil RDA?

Lung Candy stock both, I believe @Maxxis have both of those setup in store so you can even go try them out before dropping the cash. 

I quite like my friends Sapor RDA (original 22mm one), perhaps try one of the newer iterations.
I love my Aeolus Lite RDA as well. Both of these are on the cheaper side.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Igno said:


> I recently made a few purchases, Limitless Plus RDTA, Azeroth RDTA and Pharaoh RDTA. The Azeroth had some issues so I gave it away, the Limitless Plus was really good flavour wise untill I got myself a Pharaoh RDA and got even better flavour of that.
> 
> Now my question is, I'm now looking to replace the Limitless Plus as it seems that RDA's still has better flavour than even the latest RDTA's, so which dripper do I get that has similar flavour to the Pharaoh. Seems to me that the bottom airflow RDA's gives better flavour so I'll be looking at those and I like the bigger RDA's, 24mm or 25mm. It also has to have a pretty big juice well as I don't want to drip every 5-6 puffs.
> 
> I've been looking at the Limitless 24 RDA and Tsunami 24, those look pretty good for what I need. Some people have suggested the Goon but it only has side airflow, some have suggested the Velocity but once again this one is a 22mm RDA so I am quite specific about what I want, 24/25mm, deep juice well, bottom airflow and preferably a Velocity oor Goon style deck that is easy to build on.


Phenotype L. Authentic. Will set you back an arm and a leg but it is phenomenal. EDIT: Goon deck is a ***** to build lol. If you want it EASY, go Twisted Messes Squared. Best posts on the planet IMO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Recoil RDA for the win, while not a bottom airflow the slanted airflow directs air to and under the coils, great flavour and none of the leaking from over dripping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

This is based on RDA ive tried.

Best flavour RDA ive tried is the recoil very close second is Petri, then the Goon and close behind that tm2.

Recoil is brilliant , simple builds give huge flavour and its the cheapest out of all of those. (But still pricey)

Please note all have massive airflow besides the petri, it is more restricted but you can change that with a cloud cap.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Clouds4Days said:


> This is based on RDA ive tried.
> 
> Best flavour RDA ive tried is the recoil very close second is Petri, then the Goon and close behind that tm2.
> 
> Recoil is brilliant , simple builds give huge flavour and its the cheapest out of all of those. (But still pricey)
> 
> Please note all have massive airflow besides the petri, it is more restricted but you can change that with a cloud cap.


I get better flavor from my Messes than my Goons. Got the Goons quite close but nothing kills a good twisted nichrome build in one of the TM2's... Maybe it just suits me but the TM2 kills everything but the Phenotype L in my books.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Igno

From the replies, I gather that the Recoil is a very good option together with the TM2. I do however prefer 24mm RDA's and the TM2 24mm just got released so no clones there that I can try yet, anyone know where I can get a clone of the Recoil to try first because R1150 is a lot to spend on something I might like or not like?


----------



## RichJB

http://www.vapeking.co.za/lemaga-recoil-styled-24mm-rda.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Igno said:


> From the replies, I gather that the Recoil is a very good option together with the TM2. I do however prefer 24mm RDA's and the TM2 24mm just got released so no clones there that I can try yet, anyone know where I can get a clone of the Recoil to try first because R1150 is a lot to spend on something I might like or not like?


R1150? I guess with shipping then.

Clones are not always the same as the authentic ones I have heard, otherwise everyone would just purchase the clones and not the authentic's.
I see you are in Witbank, pitty as I am sure Lung Candy have one in store which you could try out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Trust me just go authentic... buy cheap buy twice... get a clone at half, have the posts break, then get an authentic sounds more pricey to me. Clones never last long the posts always go, or like the Goon clones the grub screws strip quickly, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igno

PsyCLown said:


> R1150? I guess with shipping then.
> 
> Clones are not always the same as the authentic ones I have heard, otherwise everyone would just purchase the clones and not the authentic's.
> I see you are in Witbank, pitty as I am sure Lung Candy have one in store which you could try out.



I think I got confused with the pricing, see most vendors have it for about R990. I do prefer authentic because the build quality is so much better and I'm a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to quality, hence the reason I got rid of my Azeroth.


----------



## skola

Igno said:


> From the replies, I gather that the Recoil is a very good option together with the TM2. I do however prefer 24mm RDA's and the TM2 24mm just got released so no clones there that I can try yet, anyone know where I can get a clone of the Recoil to try first because R1150 is a lot to spend on something I might like or not like?


http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/recoil-rda-authentic-950?category=78
R950 - Free Shipping!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

I am not sure why Sapor is never mentioned but I have bought 3 already. Ordered a fourth this afternoon. 
The 25mm is a beast. Just amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown

KZOR said:


> I am not sure why Sapor is never mentioned but I have bought 3 already. Ordered a fourth this afternoon.
> The 25mm is a beast. Just amazing.
> View attachment 68339


*Clears throat*

You might want to check post #3  I did mention the Sapor RDA and recommended one of the newer iterations 
4 of the same atomizer though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

PsyCLown said:


> I did mention the Sapor RDA


My bad that I missed it but glad to see someone else also enjoys it.


PsyCLown said:


> 4 of the same atomizer though?


2 Silvers (22/25) and 2 Blacks (22/25) 
Got quite a few mods that need hats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Igno said:


> I recently made a few purchases, Limitless Plus RDTA, Azeroth RDTA and Pharaoh RDTA. The Azeroth had some issues so I gave it away, the Limitless Plus was really good flavour wise untill I got myself a Pharaoh RDA and got even better flavour of that.
> 
> Now my question is, I'm now looking to replace the Limitless Plus as it seems that RDA's still has better flavour than even the latest RDTA's, so which dripper do I get that has similar flavour to the Pharaoh. Seems to me that the bottom airflow RDA's gives better flavour so I'll be looking at those and I like the bigger RDA's, 24mm or 25mm. It also has to have a pretty big juice well as I don't want to drip every 5-6 puffs.
> 
> I've been looking at the Limitless 24 RDA and Tsunami 24, those look pretty good for what I need. Some people have suggested the Goon but it only has side airflow, some have suggested the Velocity but once again this one is a 22mm RDAi so I am quite specific about what I want, 24/25mm, deep juice well, bottom airflow and preferably a Velocity oor Goon stylef deck that is easy to build on.


It doesn't quite fit the criteria but my 1:1 plume veil clones v1+2 deliver great flavor to this dripping juncky! Must admit that the Pharaoh rda is high on my wanted list.


----------



## Spydro

PsyCLown said:


> *Clears throat*
> 
> You might want to check post #3  I did mention the Sapor RDA and recommended one of the newer iterations
> 4 of the same atomizer though?



When you find something that works for you "at the moment" having more of them can be an easy given. I have 8 RM2's, 8 Nuppin's, 7 Chalice II's and III's, 6 Avocado's, 5 Melo III's, 4 O-16's, 4 Heron's, 3 Target 2's, and 2 or more of almost every other topper I ever bought. Out of my well over 100 toppers I've only bought 3-4 clones. They started out as junk and will always be junk. But note that some of the authentic toppers are junk as well.

I just happen to be dripping a Petri V2 on my Minikin VGOD at the moment. Wouldn't call the drip well huge, but adequate for my DLH's... don't have the cloud cap for it, but do have the Trinity Glass Comp Cap for it if I want really big air. How much of a flavor RDA it is depends on the build. I have many others that are better, but they are all BF RDA's or BF modified RDA's so for squonkers, and the biggest of them are 22mm so not what you're looking for.


----------



## Igno

So I have decided on getting the Sapor v2 25mm based on recommendations here and after watching some reviews. Can anyone please point me to a vendor that sells them, preferably in the Gauteng area. Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Igno said:


> So I have decided on getting the Sapor v2 25mm based on recommendations here and after watching some reviews. Can anyone please point me to a vendor that sells them, preferably in the Gauteng area. Thanks



Couldn't find them at my favourite JHB vendors... but @Sir Vape in Durbs has them.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-sapor-v2-25mm-rda-by-wotofo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Igno

Thank you so much, I will order from them. Your personal opinion on this RDA @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Igno said:


> Thank you so much, I will order from them. Your personal opinion on this RDA @Rob Fisher ?



Haven't tried this one @Igno... I have kinda given up on RDA's... I just can't get to like them... I find dripping a real pain... I either over or under drip... I have fallen in love with the Serpent Mini 25 and it just works for me... I'm trying not to buy every new device coming out anymore because most of them are just meh... I have 2 authentic Petri's for when I really need to drip.


----------



## PsyCLown

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't tried this one @Igno... I have kinda given up on RDA's... I just can't get to like them... I find dripping a real pain... I either over or under drip... I have fallen in love with the Serpent Mini 25 and it just works for me... I'm trying not to buy every new device coming out anymore because most of them are just meh... I have 2 authentic Petri's for when I really need to drip.


Maaan, @Rob Fisher we are the complete opposite it seems.
I struggle to get a satisfying vape from a tank. I just love dripping, I find it provides a far superior vape (on a decent dripper though, some drippers are really sheeeeeet).

I guess this just goes to show how vaping really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Rob Fisher

PsyCLown said:


> Maaan, @Rob Fisher we are the complete opposite it seems.
> I struggle to get a satisfying vape from a tank. I just love dripping, I find it provides a far superior vape (on a decent dripper though, some drippers are really sheeeeeet).
> 
> I guess this just goes to show how vaping really comes down to personal preference.



100% @PsyCLown! I still use my BF Drippers on my REO's however...


----------



## Igno

I have used tanks in the past, but since getting my first dripper, I just can not do the tank thing anymore. Nothing at all against tanks though, just feel like I'm more involved, almost like a relationship I have with my drippers. Sounds funny I know but it's the only way I can describe it.

Are you still happy with your Pharaoh @Rob Fisher ? I can't get over the flavour as well as vapour of the Pharaoh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Igno said:


> I have used tanks in the past, but since getting my first dripper, I just can not do the tank thing anymore. Nothing at all against tanks though, just feel like I'm more involved, almost like a relationship I have with my drippers. Sounds funny I know but it's the only way I can describe it.
> 
> Are you still happy with your Pharaoh @Rob Fisher ? I can't get over the flavour as well as vapour of the Pharaoh



I haven't really given the Pharaoh a full go yet @Igno... it's on it's way to @hands for a custom drip tip.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't really given the Pharaoh a full go yet @Igno... it's on it's way to @hands for a custom drip tip.



Common @Rob Fisher - we need to know what the Pharaoh is all about!!!!  I see @dastrix550 also got one in vapemail - so would like to hear his first impressions also. I checked OhmBoy's review on Youtube and it left me undecided. Is the whole Pharaoh thing only RipTrippers hype - or does the Atty actually perform well, or is it the contribution towards the fight in the US? Or all of the above?


----------



## Igno

I can honestly say that the Pharaoh isn't just hype, it's definitely one of the best drippers out there. And yes it is a dripper, just a juice well that closes of to avoid leaking, and takes about 2-3ml juice so you get more hits in between dripping/refilling the juice well. I sometimes drip, and sometimes take the cap of and fill up the juice well.

Flavor is fantastic and clouds are more than decent. Quality is some of the best I've had or seen, smooth threads, build deck easy to build on and no leaking issues at all. I've had this rda for about two weeks now and use it as my all day vaping device together with the tsunami 24 rda which is also fantastic IMO. Not the biggest fan of Rip, also don't have an issue with him so I'm neutral in that regard, but this is one of the most innovative releases in the last few months and a great addition to any collection.

*Chukin'Vape*
I can recommend this rda and if you don't like it, (which you will) I will gladly take it of your hands...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## dastrix550

Chukin'Vape said:


> Common @Rob Fisher - we need to know what the Pharaoh is all about!!!!  I see @dastrix550 also got one in vapemail - so would like to hear his first impressions also. I checked OhmBoy's review on Youtube and it left me undecided. Is the whole Pharaoh thing only RipTrippers hype - or does the Atty actually perform well, or is it the contribution towards the fight in the US? Or all of the above?


I am really enjoying the Pharaoh, very good flavour, huge airflow, so much that I run it either all the way open or most of the time two holes open. 

The deck is a breeze to build on and you can get very creative. At the moment I'm running the supplied coil came to 0.24 ohms in curve mode on the Minikin v2, starting on 65w and bumping it down in 5 (every 0.5 seconds) stages to 55w. 

It comes with a adapter so @Rob Fisher can happily plug in one of his many Hands tips in there. Took leaf out of Rob's book and got me one.  

Easy to refill and no leaks yet. Looking forward to try some crazy build on the deck.

Still early days, but think I'm gonna really enjoy this dripper tank. 

PS: Just to please Rob, my other v2 is featuring the Serpent Mini, and yes it does have a Hands tip, loving both tanks and totally in love with the Minikin v2. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Sold mine after a week ....... only problem I had with it was the unbalanced air-intake. Everything else about it is great but just could not get used to that uneven inhale.
Feels luck sucking cooldrink with a bent straw. 
Glad you enjoying it.
Ordered another 25mm Sapor .......... love them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Ok so that then solves the on the surface issues for me like leaking, building etc - what happens with that Atty when you throw some heavy wire, say a triple core fused clapton or alien, max out the building space - and pump the watts above say 60, does that Atty get hot? Because I find that some of the RDA's have all this space to build on, but after your 6th consecutive hit - the atty gets so hot, you cant actually vape on it...? Anybody pushed the Pharoah a bit to see how it copes?


----------



## Igno

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok so that then solves the on the surface issues for me like leaking, building etc - what happens with that Atty when you throw some heavy wire, say a triple core fused clapton or alien, max out the building space - and pump the watts above say 60, does that Atty get hot? Because I find that some of the RDA's have all this space to build on, but after your 6th consecutive hit - the atty gets so hot, you cant actually vape on it...? Anybody pushed the Pharoah a bit to see how it copes?



I've only tried dual fused claptons and quad twisted and the atty doesn't get that hot, you can still vape nicely after 20 hits without burning your lips or even your hands when touching the top cap.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chukin'Vape said:


> Common @Rob Fisher - we need to know what the Pharaoh is all about!!!!  I see @dastrix550 also got one in vapemail - so would like to hear his first impressions also. I checked OhmBoy's review on Youtube and it left me undecided. Is the whole Pharaoh thing only RipTrippers hype - or does the Atty actually perform well, or is it the contribution towards the fight in the US? Or all of the above?



I only used it for a day or so and was impressed... impressed enough to send it to @hands so he can make me a dedicated Pharaoh Drip Tip. It will never be a mainstream device for me but will remain in the arsenal because it certainly has a place. I need to play some more because for me it's more of a cloud device than flavour but that might just be my build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

@dastrix550 I am over the moon with my Pharoah RDA. It ticks all the boxes for me. I don't have any issues with the airflow being on one side. With all three holes open, I cannot detect any inbalance. So easy and solid to build on. Its built to last. The whole "Rip Tripper", so called "Hype" is for those who don't like the guy. If I could squeeze another one into my budget tomorrow, I would not hesitate to get a black one. I now have my eye on the Vapergate Mason 30mm. My research has turned up some very positive reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Igno said:


> I have used tanks in the past, but since getting my first dripper, I just can not do the tank thing anymore. Nothing at all against tanks though, just feel like I'm more involved, almost like a relationship I have with my drippers. Sounds funny I know but it's the only way I can describe it.
> 
> Are you still happy with your Pharaoh @Rob Fisher ? I can't get over the flavour as well as vapour of the Pharaoh


I love to drip! Mostly use tanks when out and about,tho' I 'm digging the sub ohm tank thing w/my Hohm Slice.


----------



## dastrix550

Waine said:


> @dastrix550 I am over the moon with my Pharoah RDA. It ticks all the boxes for me. I don't have any issues with the airflow being on one side. With all three holes open, I cannot detect any inbalance. So easy and solid to build on. Its built to last. The whole "Rip Tripper", so called "Hype" is for those who don't like the guy. If I could squeeze another one into my budget tomorrow, I would not hesitate to get a black one. I now have my eye on the Vapergate Mason 30mm. My research has turned up some very positive reviews.



I have the Mason Gemini II RDA, one of m favorites. Almost pulled the trigger on another one, but that stupid thing sense got hold of me, will defiantly invest in another Mason sooner rather than later,


----------



## Waine

KZOR said:


> Sold mine after a week ....... only problem I had with it was the unbalanced air-intake. Everything else about it is great but just could not get used to that uneven inhale.
> Feels luck sucking cooldrink with a bent straw.
> Glad you enjoying it.
> Ordered another 25mm Sapor .......... love them.



@KZOR Please tell me more about the Sapor. It looks good, I like the description. Is it worth the buy?

Perhaps anyone else can give me their opinions. It will be much appreciated. I like the apparent 10mm juice well. I like deep juice wells on RDA's. Just to re iterate, I am becoming more of a RDA vaper as time goes on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

PsyCLown said:


> *Clears throat*
> 
> You might want to check post #3  I did mention the Sapor RDA and recommended one of the newer iterations
> 4 of the same atomizer though?


Hey well an addiction takes hold faster than planned... I own three Twisted Messes Squared... And if Zeki replied to my comment on FB it would be 4 today but I think he changed his mind because the Messes is toooooo sick to believe so now I cannot afford no 4 which makes me sad. But hey I got a few bottles of Special Reserve so all good. Ish. I want more Messes.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't tried this one @Igno... I have kinda given up on RDA's... I just can't get to like them... I find dripping a real pain... I either over or under drip... I have fallen in love with the Serpent Mini 25 and it just works for me... I'm trying not to buy every new device coming out anymore because most of them are just meh... I have 2 authentic Petri's for when I really need to drip.


Mr Fisher, your preferred wicks just simply do not suit dripping. I understand why after I vaped on a Cyclone with rayon wicks. If this is how you like to wick, most drippers are going to be nothing but an annoyance. You really do need all that cotton about to suck up the juice and keep things nice and controlled. 

I find wicking to be more important than the atty (personally, others disagree), so perhaps giving up on RDA is a great move. Only going to save money. If the atty does not suit your style then do not bother I say. 

I also feel us drip freaks might possibly have a harder time going without a vape than those who prefer more sane vapour production. I am trying my best to move to more sane builds. It is hard, and it being hard is what will actually provoke me to promote low power vaping. 

Since I started dripping it is more an addiction than a hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

FogFace said:


> Mr Fisher, your preferred wicks just simply do not suit dripping. I understand why after I vaped on a Cyclone with rayon wicks. If this is how you like to wick, most drippers are going to be nothing but an annoyance. You really do need all that cotton about to suck up the juice and keep things nice and controlled.
> 
> I find wicking to be more important than the atty (personally, others disagree), so perhaps giving up on RDA is a great move. Only going to save money. If the atty does not suit your style then do not bother I say.
> 
> I also feel us drip freaks might possibly have a harder time going without a vape than those who prefer more sane vapour production. I am trying my best to move to more sane builds. It is hard, and it being hard is what will actually provoke me to promote low power vaping.
> 
> Since I started dripping it is more an addiction than a hobby.



Yip I have switched to Bacon Cotton in my tanks and drippers... still Rayon in my Divo's and Cyclones... are you saying I should try Japanese cotton again @FogFace?


----------



## Igno

How do you find the Bacon Cotton @Rob Fisher? I mainly use Kendo Gold which is near perfect but I ordered some Bacon Cotton V2 today just to really compare the two and maybe do a mini-review on my findings. They're both retailing at the same price so I wouldn't mind switching.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Igno said:


> How do you find the Bacon Cotton @Rob Fisher? I mainly use Kendo Gold which is near perfect but I ordered some Bacon Cotton V2 today just to really compare the two and maybe do a mini-review on my findings. They're both retailing at the same price so I wouldn't mind switching.



@Igno I used to hate cotton of any kind with a passion because I can't stand that cotton taste... but I had to look for an alternative for bigger builds because Rayon doesn't do well in big builds... then @BigGuy did some builds for me using Bacon Cotton and the rest is history... I did try Kendo Gold back when it first came out but that was in the days I would only use Rayon in my REO builds... haven't tried it again since the discovery of these new awesome tanks!


----------



## KZOR

@Waine ..... I did a review awhile back.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sapor-v2-first-impressions.t28615/#post-431866


----------



## Igno

My Sapor v2 25mm is on it's way to me right now, can't wait...


----------



## Waine

@KZOR thanks for that. You have convinced me....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

@KZOR So I did the deed, picked up the Sapor V2 RDA today. Oh my goodness, how did I ever miss this one? Totally easy to build on the velocity deck with the big holes. 21mm to build on, nice deep juice well, super air flow system, nice, solid, chubby and well constructed. What you get for the price makes it so worth it. Thanks for introducing it to me. I am stoked! I did a 9 wrap, 24 Ga Nichrome 3 ID, 0.34 Ohms, 45 Watts. No need to leave a gap under the coils because of the middle and top airflow system. Nice goodies in the box too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Totally underated. So pleased that i was part of your choice. It has everything i wanted in a RDA.


----------



## Igno

SO I received my Sapor V2 25mm this morning and this thing is a beast. Flavour for days, vapour production is of the charts, can't use this as a stealth vape... This RDA has exceeded my expectations so far, the best in my arsenal at the moment.


----------



## VapeDude

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok so that then solves the on the surface issues for me like leaking, building etc - what happens with that Atty when you throw some heavy wire, say a triple core fused clapton or alien, max out the building space - and pump the watts above say 60, does that Atty get hot? Because I find that some of the RDA's have all this space to build on, but after your 6th consecutive hit - the atty gets so hot, you cant actually vape on it...? Anybody pushed the Pharoah a bit to see how it copes?



I'm running dual 22GA 5wrap at 0.17ohm at the moment in it and it does get pretty hot with this setup, even at the top where I can feel it when I take a vape. Having said that though it is an awesome dripper


----------



## Spydro

Chukin'Vape said:


> Common @Rob Fisher - we need to know what the Pharaoh is all about!!!!  I see @dastrix550 also got one in vapemail - so would like to hear his first impressions also. I checked OhmBoy's review on Youtube and it left me undecided. Is the whole Pharaoh thing only RipTrippers hype - or does the Atty actually perform well, or is it the contribution towards the fight in the US? Or all of the above?



I was mildly interested in the Pharaoh when it first came, but not what I could call impressed. Different, yes, but a topper that will be mainstream in my vaping, not even close. I'm not put off by the one side only AFC because it offers as much air as you want that by design doesn't mess with the vortices in the chamber much with the air delivery very close right below the coil(s) inline with the DT. Even with just the big dual Clapton's I put in it, it does make vapor. But the flavor is only so-so IMO and I'm all about the flavor.

As an American who dislikes the Trickster, err... Tripster, I'll leave it at that about him.

There are endless other RDA's that work very well. I have many that are favorites, but like with everything else in vaping what I like others may not like.


----------



## Waine

I had my mind set on a second Pharaoh RDA, a black one for a variety, but I am so happy I changed my mind to the Sapor V2. For two thirds of the price of a Pharaoh, its a winner. Been vaping on it non stop, blowing clouds, and with a 10mm juice well, I re fill less than my Pharaoh. The flavor of the V2 is also top notch. Perhaps I will get a second one. LOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

